# Chaos Walking in der Filmkritik: Sci-Fi-Bruchlandung mit Tom Holland und Daisy Ridley



## Maci Naeem (18. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Chaos Walking in der Filmkritik: Sci-Fi-Bruchlandung mit Tom Holland und Daisy Ridley* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Chaos Walking in der Filmkritik: Sci-Fi-Bruchlandung mit Tom Holland und Daisy Ridley*


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juni 2021)

Was mir extrem unangenehm aufgefallen ist, ist dieser "Wilde Westen SF" Look.
Mag ja sein das es die US Bürger triggert, aber mir stößt das sauer auf.
Interessanterweise mag ich gute Western oder SF sehr, nur die Kombi als Zukunftsversion kann ich nicht ausstehen.


----------



## xaan (19. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Was mir extrem unangenehm aufgefallen ist, ist dieser "Wilde Westen SF" Look.
> Mag ja sein das es die US Bürger triggert, aber mir stößt das sauer auf.
> Interessanterweise mag ich gute Western oder SF sehr, nur die Kombi als Zukunftsversion kann ich nicht ausstehen.


Abar...aber...Firefly?





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/eGkgSCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Abar...aber...Firefly?


Gucke ich gerade wieder.  

Einige Folgen/Szenen ufern da auch etwas aus, das Problem iTüpfelchen ist aber wenn die gesammte "Kultur" exakt wie im Wilden Westen nebst Saloon, Gemischtwarenhändler etc. existiert "um vorhandene Kulissen zu nutzen" und letztendlich nur die Kniften fortschrittlich sind.
Insbesondere bei besiedelten "Himmelkörpern" schlagen sie mit Pferden dem Fass den Boden aus, man hätte ja wenigstens versuchen können die etwas zu verkleiden.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (20. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Gucke ich gerade wieder.
> 
> Einige Folgen/Szenen ufern da auch etwas aus, das Problem iTüpfelchen ist aber wenn die gesammte "Kultur" exakt wie im Wilden Westen nebst Saloon, Gemischtwarenhändler etc. existiert "um vorhandene Kulissen zu nutzen" und letztendlich nur die Kniften fortschrittlich sind.
> Insbesondere bei besiedelten "Himmelkörpern" schlagen sie mit Pferden dem Fass den Boden aus, man hätte ja wenigstens versuchen können die etwas zu verkleiden.


So wie die Banthas auf Tatooine? 😉


----------

